# What visa will she need to apply



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

I’m a Portuguese and British passport holder, getting married to a Filipina in manila this year.
After getting married thinking of taking her to Portugal so she can stay and work there
I have a full time job in UK but I know it’s too complicated to bring her to UK.

So any advice?

Thank you


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

any advice please?


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

The most serious problem with your plan is that you are not resident in Portugal. If you try to bring your wife to Portugal, the Portuguese authorities will expect you to live together as a genuinely married couple. Since you have a full time job in the UK, it will be obvious to them that you are resident in the UK, and they will be highly suspicious of the nature of your relationship.


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi,

My wife is Philippina and we moved here from Dubai last July.

The lead up was reasonably easy with the help of the Portuguese Embassy in Abu Dhabi; however, the residency part here has only just competed successfully.

To answer your question, she entered Portugal on a normal Schengen visa.

You must have an address here and demonstrate that you have the funds to support her and show that she will not be a burden on the State.

Same as UK, but not quite as brazen, and, I suspect, upsetting.

Two things ... if you really want to do it, go to the Portuguese Embassy in the UK and speak to them. Then, it might pay you to employ a solicitor here to help through the residency minefield.

As far as working is concerned, jobs are hard to find here ....


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

SpiggyTopes said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife is Philippina and we moved here from Dubai last July.
> 
> ...


Hi Spiggytopes. I'm in a similar situation to you. I am British (and Australian), and my Filipino wife and I came to Portugal from Thailand. 

As far as the OP is concerned, The Portuguese authorities will expect him to live with his wife, as I'm sure both you and I are. Just having an address and sufficient funds won't help him overcome that problem. I can't see him getting anywhere with his plan without taking up residency in Portugal, and it will be difficult to do that, while he has a full time job in the UK. Clearly the work situation is a significant reason why he has a job in the UK and not Portugal.


----------



## betelnutz (Jun 19, 2015)

SpiggyTopes said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife is Philippina and we moved here from Dubai last July.
> 
> ...


Did you already have an address when applying for her Schengen Visa? If not what did you use for an address? Is a hotel booking good enough? I will be moving with my wife and we do not have an address yet as we will stay in a hotel until we do have one so we will not have an address before going.


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes, I had a flat in Lisbon, but I believe that a rental contract would do, together with utility bills, to help with residency.

I'm not 100% sure, and things change by the day as rules get tighter ....


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi guys
Thanks for the info.
I don’t have my own place in Portugal all I have is a Portuguese passport, ID card, Tax no and Security no.
My father will be going to Lisbon next month to see if we can buy our own studio flat.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

SpiggyTopes said:


> Yes, I had a flat in Lisbon, but I believe that a rental contract would do, together with utility bills, to help with residency.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure, and things change by the day as rules get tighter ....


Hiya 
Where in Lisbon you stay and how easy it is to by a flat in Lisbon?
All we want is a small flat, a studio flat will do


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

We lived in Campo de Ourique and loved it .... close to the Metro, buses and Amoreiras Shopping.

I would say it is easy to find a studio flat as you will be below the 500k needed for a Golden Visa.

Try Rightmove.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

SpiggyTopes said:


> We lived in Campo de Ourique and loved it .... close to the Metro, buses and Amoreiras Shopping.
> 
> I would say it is easy to find a studio flat as you will be below the *500k needed for a Golden Visa.*
> Try Rightmove.


Golden Visa? sorry i did not get you
Yes i have been on Re-Max and Casa Sapo, Any good English speaking lawyer you can recommend?
I is to stay in Campolide and Massama (Monte Abraao its called now)


----------

